
Frank Oppenheimer's blacklisting led to the Exploratorium - rollingpebbles
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exploratorium
======
sowbug
I flagged this for a typo in the title. It needs to be either "leads" or "led"
to be grammatically correct, with "led" being the more likely choice given
that the event was in the past.

~~~
dang
We fixed the title, but we also buried the submission because it breaks the HN
guidelines, which prohibit editorializing in titles.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

